# What are these clamps for?



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I picked up six of these clamps from the auction yesterday with a bunch of other clamps, the look to be used for possibly holding down laminate , but I am sure they have other purposes as well.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Sep 24, 2014)

Edge banding


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Yep, it's an edge clamp. It allows you to clamp work perpendicular to a surface.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I figured that is what it did.. Probably won't use them all the often.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

These would also come in handy for installing face framed cabinets. You can use a block of wood to span the stiles and pull the frames flush.


----------

